# Another decoy survey



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

This kind of goes along with the other one.

What is the longest you have had any single brand/model of FB decoy? and is your current one the best you have had/used?

I ask because it seems like some guys are switching every year are every other year and the one they are currently using always seem to be Gods gift to man..... at least until they try the next one.

The only brands I have had are bigfoot (including B2s) and GHG hunter series. I have been happy with the Bigfoots..not so much with the GHGs.....

When I find something good I usally stick to it........


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have a dozen GHG goose fullbodies that arejust GHG. So there are old.
4 dozen bigfoots that are around 10 years old
2 dozen Dakota's that are 1 to 3 years old.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Some of my Bigfoots are over 20years old. The rest of them have been added over the years since. My RealGeese sillywetts are about 10years old or so. I see no need to change. Alot of guys suffer from the "keeping up with the Joneses" disease.

Alex


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I just got into the full body decoys 3 years ago and we have always ran dakotas. I have been really satisfied with them, they hold up well and don't scratch easily, we had a bag of full body's fly out of the truck at 55mph before we got the trailer and the bag got tore to crap and there are only some marks on the decoys but still look great. I don't have a ton of opinion on others but I have hunted with people who have big foots and they seemed ok, just did not have any movement. I love the dakotas because the bases allow for realistic movement and the shape looks really realistic.


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior (Jul 14, 2010)

GHG FFD's


----------



## WBSwaterfowl (Feb 14, 2013)

We've been using BigFoot for years now. I've used almost everything out there and nothing could take the beating. The worst I had was the fully flocked Avian-X's.


----------



## clint_hay (Aug 25, 2010)

Dakota XFD life-size and honkers hands down! Most user friendly, simple, realistic FB on the market!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

My vote is for BigFoots. Very durable, i bet there aren't many of you out there that haven't hunted over Foots at sometime in your hunting ventures.


----------



## Duckwriter (Dec 9, 2011)

LOL
Goosegrinder, I like your comment about the Joneses.

I have and use newer dekes, but I get more kick out of killing geese over a set of 80-year-old Johnson's Folding Decoys.

I still have 10-12 dozen including four dozen that are still like new. They work great! A combination of silo and full body decoy.

If you don't know what a Johnson's goose deke looks like, you can see em on Ebay.

Wm. R. Johnson of Seattle made and sold several millions of these over about 60 years of production.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Do you shoot them with a classic old double too?......................


----------



## don835 (Nov 8, 2005)

Our Dakotas are probably the oldest decoys that we have. I have become a fan of the 2012 square base Avian X decoys. Plan on buying more as $ permits.

Murph.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dakota Lessers with the new EVA plastic are legit.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> Dakota Lessers with the new EVA plastic are legit.


 :withstupid:

Hard to beat the one piece soft plastic.


----------



## quackaddict107 (Sep 11, 2012)

love the ghg...cant wait to try the elites. i have the news avians and they are amazing also..... bigfoots dont do it for me pain in the a** if you ask me but hey guys kill them over rubber tires .....so i guess its all in what you want to spend or what you believe in.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If you don't mind... How are BF's a pain in the butt?


----------



## Bird slayer69 (Apr 30, 2013)

I am a huge fan of GHG........and BF's are a pain


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Still have a dozen BFs from 10+ years ago.

5.5 Doz. GHG FFD Lessers, accumulated over the last 5 years. Couldn't be happier with them. I must keep getting good runs, as I've had zero issue with quality.

Gunny


----------



## Sam56uel (May 31, 2013)

I am a huge fan of GHG........and BF's are a pain


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

fieldgeneral said:


> If you don't mind... How are BF's a pain in the butt?


Have you ever hunted over real geese silos? I've killed just as many geese over Real Geese pro grade II's and any other decoy. I've personally owned: DSD's, foots, Dakotas, Real geese and GHG FFD's. They all work well but I can get 12 dozen real geese in the back of my suburban with 2 xlanders along with other gear.

I just think fullbodies are pain overall.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Blue Plate said:


> fieldgeneral said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't mind... How are BF's a pain in the butt?
> ...


Real geese Silos, Do they need to be staked into the ground? I do a lot of Goose hunting from December on so the ground is hard. Now back to the original post as to which kind of decoys do I have that have been used the longest, and for me it's BF's. Very durable and need no extra care. Kick em in, kick em out. I have an enclosed trailer for my decoys so storing is not an issue. I also have quite a few buddies that also like to shoot honkers so its never a problem rounding up some troops to hunt and all the rigamarole that goes with it. That all in all make my full bodies easy to deal with. :thumb:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

If it continues to be this wet into the summer I likely will be looking at some silouettes. It could be tough to get the BFs into the fields this fall.......


----------



## As56hley (Jun 14, 2013)

so i guess its all in what you want to spend or what you believe in.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

fieldgeneral said:


> If you don't mind... How are BF's a pain in the butt?


The only problem I have ever had with BF's is that if someone sneezed in their direction they would blow over. They are a great decoy and hold up to any abuse. I still have a dozen from the first year they flocked the heads, use them in the early season. Most of my dekes are Dakotas, and I am happy with them. I have some painted ones that are about 5 years old I think, and the rest are flocked or shells. Had one 6 pack fly out of a pickup when a buddy was using them, but they did not fair as well as the ones described above. Just get the decoys you are happy with, which usually are the ones closest to your budget and kill geese. Every brand works, just some better that others.


----------



## Branf6don (Jun 18, 2013)

so i guess its all in what you want to spend or what you believe in.


----------

